# "Under Deck Storeage"



## bdnlq1l (Mar 18, 2005)

Just want to know if anyone has a raised deck, they've enclosed for storeage or workshop?  I have a 400 sq ft deck with plenty of room underneath for storeage/workshop.  Height is a concern.  Trying to decide if I can put CDX plywood between joists to save space and then add insulation , walls, floor, window, etc.  Any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## Cheesehead (Mar 21, 2005)

How tall at the lowest point is it?


----------



## BBsGarage (Apr 12, 2005)

Check out these links.

http://www.dekdrain.com/

http://www.dry-b-lo.com/

http://www.underdeck.com/

All drainage systems for utilizing the space under your deck,


Bill


----------

